# Greetings from Cleveland



## Egotoid (Nov 24, 2005)

I just wanted to say hello to everyone here (long time lurker) I think this forum is great. I'm a part time professional (maybe not so professional) pretty much just mostly DJ gigs around the city and the occasional
freelance advertising job. I mostly do hiphop (eventhough I hate that term) and electronica. I've been studying film scoring with the hopes of one day being able to do something in that line of work. In terms of equipment, I hardly have anymore hardware instruments and I couldnt be happier. EWColossus, Ra, and EWQLSO have become the stable of my VI diet. I look forward to learning as much as I can on this forum. 

Happy Turkey Day


Korey

PS

I will never get rid of my Voyager


----------



## rJames (Nov 24, 2005)

Welcome, Egotoid. Great lurking to be found here.

Happy Thanksgiving to you too.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 24, 2005)

Welcome to VI - enjoy the forum and see you there.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 24, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving and welcome!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Nov 24, 2005)

Ey Egotoid,

Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanksgiving was weeks ago!


----------

